# Somers Point Fluking 6/28



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Went up to Somers Point this AM for a four hour trip on the Duke of Fluke, with my G/F's Son. we caught about 14 between us, including my 21 inch pool winner. overall not a bad day, Nice breeze blowing not to hot!

http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...2/PictureID=129954158002/a=19969717_19969717/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work Barry. Congrats.


----------

